# Homeowner grabs gun and shoots at intruders allegedly trying to rob him



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you fly mother fucker?





Surveillance video shows three armed people trying to break into a Florida home before the resident grabbed a gun and shot at them, according to police.

A Ring security camera caught three men breaking into a Neptune Beach home on Tuesday, followed by the sounds of gunshots being fired at them before they ran away.

"No matter who you are, this is a very scary situation," said News4Jax crime and safety expert Ken Jefferson, a former Jacksonville Sheriff's Office detective.

"This homeowner realizes he has the right to protect himself, and he pulls out his gun, and he begins to fire," Jefferson said. "He's well within justification to do that."

Police said one suspect was shot in the chest and taken to a hospital, while the other two are still on the loose. Authorities have leads on tracking down the other suspects based on security footage of them jumping into getaway cars. The homeowner is not facing any charges.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

That was unnecessary violence. The three victims, obviously suffering from the stress of a deadly pandemic (which strikes disproportionately among those of color), sought only to obtain entrance to secure food and/or medicine. Granted they should have been more polite and knocked PRIOR to barging in, but who could blame them? 
This is EXACTLY why we need to lockdown the gunshops. If we outlawed guns then only homeowners would have them, I mean wait.....Ahhhh....Damn it!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> That was unnecessary violence. The three victims, obviously suffering from the stress of a deadly pandemic (which strikes disproportionately among those of color), sought only to obtain entrance to secure food and/or medicine. Granted they should have been more polite and knocked PRIOR to barging in, but who could blame them?
> This is EXACTLY why we need to lockdown the gunshops. If we outlawed guns then only homeowners would have them, I mean wait.....Ahhhh....Damn it!


Agree, I think the resident should face charges, I mean what if he struck one of those young men. These kids should not have to fear they may get shot every time they try to fend for them self's.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Criminal Lives Matter *


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

A promising rap career ended so early.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Three pieces of sh#& committing a crime and they met their match with a GREAT outcome. Too bad they didn’t die a painful death at the scene. BORING! I think I’ll go read the thread about “electric bicycles”


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Too bad he didn't score all three. 
Better than none but I always wonder about home invasions …


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

[QUOTE="mpd61, post: 1100505, member:The three victims, obviously suffering from the stress of a deadly pandemic (which strikes disproportionately among those of color), sought only to obtain entrance to secure food and/or medicine.[/QUOTE]

It seems obvious to me the man only shot at them because two of them weren't wearing masks. At least one was being safe. Maybe that's all they were looking for? Maybe they had the wrong address and were told that the occupant was hard of hearing and they WERE knocking VERY Loudly with the unfortunate result of the door breaking. I mean, let's try to give these wonderful misunderstood guys a break.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> [QUOTE="mpd61, post: 1100505, member:The three victims, obviously suffering from the stress of a deadly pandemic (which strikes disproportionately among those of color), sought only to obtain entrance to secure food and/or medicine.


It seems obvious to me the man only shot at them because two of them weren't wearing masks. At least one was being safe. Maybe that's all they were looking for? Maybe they had the wrong address and were told that the occupant was hard of hearing and they WERE knocking VERY Loudly with the unfortunate result of the door breaking. I mean, let's try to give these wonderful misunderstood guys a break.[/QUOTE]
Sounds like a viable defense to me.


----------

